# Who do we get at #6?



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

I was thinking one of the international player or Ebi..Who do u guys have it mind?


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Four_Season_Hustler</b>!
> I was thinking one of the international player or Ebi..Who do u guys have it mind?


No way do I want Ebi. I said it before and I'll say it again Chris Kaman.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

If clippers is lucky, maybe get tj ford n then trade away andre miller...


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

I like Kaman with the pick. We desperately need a center, Wang won't cut it at starter.


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

I know a lot of you don't want to hear this...but if Fabricio Besnati (scout) catches Baylor's ear, you may end up with a different center...Podkolzin! He'll need to work out well, though. (His injury history is blown way out of proportion, BTW. No, he does not have short arms as some seem to think.) You guys may despise this pick for the next 3 years, but if it happen you could be rewarded _very_ highly.:yes: Just thoght I'd let you know...


----------



## BobbyDigital32 (Mar 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Battlestar</b>!
> If clippers is lucky, maybe get tj ford n then trade away andre miller...


I will be very dissappointed in Elgin Baylor's judgement if they select Ford with the 6th overall pick. If the Clippers were to pick a PG, I would rather have Ridnour, Hinrich, or especially Barbosa over Ford. Personally, I believe Kaman is a smart choice for the Clippers.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

If Kandi leaves along with Brand, Kaman would be the best pick for 'em.. if not, clippers shld pick a PG, either Ford (which i think will be taken b4 #6), Hinirich or Ridnour..


----------



## Brady00 (May 16, 2003)

Why do you all want Kaman, he'll just be another Joel Pryzbilla and Chris Mihm.


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Brady00</b>!
> Why do you all want Kaman, he'll just be another Joel Pryzbilla and Chris Mihm.


Unlike these two guys, he produced 22 PPG, 12 RPG, and 3 BPG. He had 25 points, 10 rebounds, and 2 blocks against Duke, which erases the argument that he didn't play well against top competition.


----------



## Sed (Apr 29, 2003)

man please..
Kaman, that dude IS exactly like Chris Mihm... Mihm was even better in college, playing in the Big 12 against real Centers !!


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Sed</b>!
> girl please..
> Kaman, that dude IS exactly like Chris Mihm... Mihm was even better in college, playing in the Big 12 against real Centers !!



Actually, he is the opposite. If you watch Kaman at all, he shows excellent hands and good footwork. He's also very athletic for someone his size(7'0"). He is nothing like Mihm, other than the fact that they are both 7'0" and white. 

If you watch Kaman play, you would know he is nothing like Mihm in that perspective. Kaman will actually succeed in the NBA.


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:yes:


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

I hope Kaman will turn into da player we all want him to become... I hate when players come to NBA n juz play so ****ty, screwin' up their whole careers.


----------



## Muffin (Feb 11, 2003)

I truly believe the Clippers will get Kaman with the 6th pick, but their situation is dependent on so many factors...

PG - I wouldn't jump into another PG project. Jaric did a pretty decent job and Dooling is an effective backup. BUT, if Barbosa plays well in his workouts and his stock rises, I say GET HIM!!! He could be the next Gary Payton

SG - Q owns that spot. Hopefully he will be healthy all season.

SF - Will Odom be back???? If not, check out Lampe. Same as Barbosa - if his stock rises, grab him. He's being toted as the next Dirk. ??

PF - I truly believe Brand will be back. Although I am still confused as to why they drafted both Wilcox AND Ely last year  Whatever they do, I hope they don't draft ANOTHER PF!!! :upset: 

C - Kandi is gone. Meet his replacement in Kaman. This is the 1 true spot that is a given to try and fill. That is why I believe it will be Kaman.


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

What about the clippers taking Barbosa, everyone says he is have outstanding workouts.

david


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

Jaric has a great future at point for da Clips... So, draftin' a big man is more important, esp if Kandi leaves... 
Takin' da best available big man shld be wat Clips shld do, and most prob da best will be Kaman... So, pick Kaman..


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

Hey, Vintage - Chris Mihm looked pretty athletic in college, too, you know. Really, Kaman is pretty close, but not too close. Go for Lampe I say, unless Kaman works out well (which he apparently hasn't thus far). Don't forget what I said about Podkolzin near the beginning of the thread; it's Elgin Baylor, you never know...


----------



## aznlazieb0y (Jun 4, 2003)

I say get Kaman, let Kandi go because he never fufilled his potential anyways, do whatever we can to resign brand and odom, however do u guys honestly think kaman is gonna be available at 6? If not then we get tj ford for sure


----------



## realbullsfaninLA (Jan 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>aznlazieb0y</b>!
> I say get Kaman, let Kandi go because he never fufilled his potential anyways, do whatever we can to resign brand and odom, however do u guys honestly think kaman is gonna be available at 6? If not then we get tj ford for sure


T.J. will be a stud,but the Clippers don't need him.(Unless you get rid of Miller) Kaman WILL be available at 6.And while he won't be the end all be all center,beggars can't be choosey.All you need is consistency at the 5 spot.That's something Kandi never gave you.

If Brand is retained,then you'll be okay.But until Sterling sells the team,you'll never reach your max potential as a squad.Bringing in Andre Miller was a horrible decision.McGinnis was an uptempo pg whose style fit the Clippers brand of ball.If you can somehow trade Miller for a serviceable center and a draft pick,I'd do it.Then I'd draft Ford.People question his height and outside shot.There is no doubt in my mind that he will be a stud in the league.His passing ability is sick!Plus he knows how to win.And he attacks the basket.


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>realbullsfaninLA</b>!
> 
> 
> T.J. will be a stud,but the Clippers don't need him.(Unless you get rid of Miller) Kaman WILL be available at 6.And while he won't be the end all be all center,beggars can't be choosey.All you need is consistency at the 5 spot.That's something Kandi never gave you.
> ...


No way we're gonna keeping Miller, and I don't want TJ. 

I WISH the Clips would start Jaric at PG, re-sign Maggette, Odom, and Brand...

Jaric/Dooling
Maggette/Richardson
Odom/Richardson/Fowlkes
Brand/Wilcox/Ely
Ely (to begin the year)/Kaman/Parks

But Sterling is one cheap man.


----------



## DownUnderWonder (May 27, 2003)

I think Kaman. They NEED a centre asap, and Wang is a sound backup, not a solid starter.


----------



## MG (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TMOD</b>!
> Hey, Vintage - Chris Mihm looked pretty athletic in college, too, you know. Really, Kaman is pretty close, but not too close. Go for Lampe I say, unless Kaman works out well (which he apparently hasn't thus far). Don't forget what I said about Podkolzin near the beginning of the thread; it's Elgin Baylor, you never know...


Actually Mihm is a very athletic player...definitely not your stereotypical white 'stiff.' His problem has been a lack of aggressiveness and injuries.

That being said I would be weary of Kaman especially at #6. It's probably a waste of time worrying about who the Clips select since the guy will be out the door in 4 years, but If Pavel is available I would think he'd be a no brainer.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

How's Kaman's workouts so far??


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Battlestar</b>!
> How's Kaman's workouts so far??


Not sure havent read anything..But anyways if Lampe falls to use we have got to grab him he is one of the best international spect i have even heard he is better then Darko..People call Lampe the next Dirk..So i see grabs him and devolp him then put him at C or PF


----------

